# Red lipstick for African American women



## sephoras girl (Aug 19, 2007)

I was wondering does anyone know any good deep red lipsticks that would complement my complexion.

(I have a similar complexion to Jennifer hudson)


----------



## BeneBaby (Aug 19, 2007)

Maybe MAC Dubonnet or Underworld?? Also the lip varnish in Speed Demon.

Benefit Ms. Behavin or Ruby Vibes.


----------



## missjeffrey (Aug 19, 2007)

I would also suggest from MAC Diva and Darkside.


----------



## L281173 (Aug 20, 2007)

My favorites are by Astarte Cosmetics.

1) Bad Girl Red Lip Lacquer

2) Candy Apple Red Lip Lacquer

3) Climax Lip Lacquer

Check out

ASTARTE


----------



## sephoras girl (Aug 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *L281173* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My favorites are by Astarte Cosmetics.
1) Bad Girl Red Lip Lacquer

2) Candy Apple Red Lip Lacquer

3) Climax Lip Lacquer

Check out

ASTARTE



How do you order astarte products?

It's not in stores...?

I didn't see the products you were talking about.


----------



## Sagittarius1978 (Aug 23, 2007)

I have been looking for a good Red Lipstick too, I am Kimora Lee Simmons' complexion...


----------



## L281173 (Aug 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *sephoras girl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif How do you order astarte products?It's not in stores...?

I didn't see the products you were talking about.





You have to call the 866-astarte number listed on the website.
You can ask for a list of colors. Karen the owner is very nice. Tell her that Lakitha from New York referred you.


----------



## Kemper (Aug 24, 2007)

Its hard to say, but I think any deep/burnt reds or reds with an orange hue would look gorgeous on African American skin tones!


----------



## monniej (Aug 24, 2007)

i love milani pencils. they're cheap and you get alot of color with minimal application. sounds like we may have similar complexions and i love red velvet. if you want to go brighter try bonfire. you can tweek it if the color is too intense.


----------



## sephoras girl (Aug 24, 2007)

Does anyone of any dark red lipglosses, too?


----------



## monniej (Aug 24, 2007)

try black opal for glosses. they tend to have deeper tones.


----------



## bluebird08 (Aug 24, 2007)

I have Nars-Madea and Mac-Diva and I love them both one is a nice deep red gloss and the other is a matte red lipstick!


----------



## sephoras girl (Aug 26, 2007)

Mary J Blige sometimes wears some nice deep red lip glosses...


----------



## cami740i (Aug 27, 2007)

I like MAC Media


----------



## sephoras girl (Sep 5, 2007)

Anyone try prescriptives custom blended lipstick?


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 5, 2007)

Ooo. Me like this thread.

I've been on the search for red lip shades too...


----------



## MARIAN (Sep 5, 2007)

i am mac c7

i like o and fresh moroccan lipstick with spice and mahogany lip liner


----------



## kaylin_marie (Sep 5, 2007)

I second Mac Underworld


----------



## nordia5 (Sep 5, 2007)

mac-diva!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 5, 2007)

MAC Ladybug Red, it has a little orange in it.


----------



## Never2muchMU (Sep 6, 2007)

I am deeply in love with MAC Dubonnet l/s. I also wear MAC RED which is just a tad bold, but nice nonetheless. For gloss I really like the new red 3-d gloss that came out recently. I cant think of the specific name right now but it was the only red in the bunch. I think its perfect!


----------



## sephoras girl (Oct 2, 2007)

thanx!


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 2, 2007)

MAC Smoove


----------



## sephoras girl (Oct 2, 2007)

Smoove?

I'll look it up.


----------



## sephoras girl (Oct 19, 2007)

I saw some vids on youtube on red lipstick and I saw this lady applying some gorgeous red/wine lipstick but as the video progressed it got kinda weird so I left.


----------



## Leza1121 (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi,

Look for reds that are brick or garnet based. Prestige also makes a color called "Dubonnet".


----------



## nuberianne (Oct 19, 2007)

My complexion is similar to Naomi Campbell and Lauryn Hill. I have very full lips and have great difficulty wearing lipsticks of any shade. Lipstick always looks very chalky on me. Perhaps it is due to the natural dark coloring of my lips. For that reason I just wear lipgloss. When I want red lips I either use a dark red lipliner and clear gloss or dark brown liner with red gloss blended well together of course.


----------



## sephoras girl (Oct 20, 2007)

I like gloss but I like lipstick so much better.

I like matte.


----------



## Rocksta (Oct 20, 2007)

Sorry, but I can't imagine red lipstick on a tan skin...

I generally can't imagine any other color on Black women's lips than that beige-light pink tones. I'm very narrow in this case


----------



## sephoras girl (Oct 20, 2007)

Are you implying that african american women can wear lipstick?

I'm afraid you're wrong.


----------



## Rocksta (Oct 20, 2007)

I don't understand ?


----------



## LipglossQueen (Oct 21, 2007)

Great thread I'd love to find my perfect red!

Rocksta I can't imagine most black women wearing beigy pink lip tones unless you mean ones with a lighter complexion, don't be fooled black women can pull of red.


----------



## sephoras girl (Oct 21, 2007)

Maybe she was trying to say something else?

Black women can wear beige pink tones, too.


----------



## fatie (Oct 21, 2007)

mac is good


----------



## Rocksta (Oct 21, 2007)

No, I said that I can't imagine other tone than beige/light-pink on Black lips, not that Black women can't wear lipstick





I mean shades of colour Jennifer Hudson has on her lips in this photo:

http://img530.imageshack.us/img530/8...hudson1ma9.jpg


----------



## LipglossQueen (Oct 21, 2007)

Ohhhh, thanx for clearing it up I was visioning sheer nude pale colours.


----------



## La Ilusion (Oct 22, 2007)

My favorite red gloss is L'Oreal HIP's Enticing; it's a deep-but-bright blue red. My second favorite is MAC Russian Red lipglass, which is brighter. I wear it over MAC Viva Glam I.

MAC Smoove was also a favorite. It's been discontinued but might still be floating around at some CCOs. It was a gorgeous matte burgundy with green &amp; gold frost. Sounds scary, but it was lovely. I have some left but I don't wear it often because I don't want to part with it. Isn't that crazy?


----------



## MACaddict (Oct 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *sephoras girl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was wondering does anyone know any good deep red lipsticks that would complement my complexion.(I have a similar complexion to Jennifer hudson)





I'd suggest Fresh Morocco or maybe even Dubonnet as someone else suggested.





Originally Posted by *LipglossQueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Great thread I'd love to find my perfect red! 
Rocksta I can't imagine most black women wearing beigy pink lip tones unless you mean ones with a lighter complexion, don't be fooled black women can pull of red.

I agree. I along with other black women manage to pull off red very nicely. As it has been stated before if you have warm complexion wear a warm based red. If you have a cool complexion wear a cool based one. I'm neutral so I dabble in both.


----------



## Nox (Oct 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *LipglossQueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif don't be fooled black women can pull of red. ^ And better than most people too. Darker skins can handle more color variety and make it look good.
I've already found my perfect reds: One tomato red (finally after years of hard searching!), one magenta-red, and red wine color.


----------



## sephoras girl (Nov 11, 2007)

Any burgundy?


----------



## nics1972 (Nov 11, 2007)

Chanel Vamp.. though it is not pure red, it can pass off in the reds family and the colo is to die for..

Also the ned PS Kissfrom Lancome.

NARS also has a new one called Viridiana

And, ofcourse, MAC Diva, Fresh Moroccan, Queen's Sin, Media.


----------



## Honeyswt30 (Nov 11, 2007)

I personally don't wear red lipsticks but Mac makes some beautiful reds that I think would be beautiful on women of color.


----------



## sephoras girl (Nov 11, 2007)

Has anyone tried the smashbox lipstick in ravishing?

I love the way the woman's lips look on the tips and tricks section!

Or like this...


----------



## sephoras girl (Dec 12, 2007)

It might be a combination of lipstick and gloss.


----------



## MARIAN (Dec 23, 2007)

GREAT LIPSTICK COLORS FOR AFRICIAN AMERICANS I AM A C6

1. FETISH Frost (a deep copper-infused brown frost)

2. COCONUTTY Frost (a subdued bronzed beige with a golden orange iridescence)

3. ODYSSEY Frost(a purple-plum with subtle frost)

4. FLUID Frost (a subdued brownish plum with subtle red iridescence)

5. SOPHISTO Lustre (a plum rose with golden shimmer)

6. PARAMOUNT Satin (a deep creamy reddish warm brown satin)

7. DARK SIDE Amplified (a deep rich creamy burgundy)

8. DIVA Matte (a deep dark matte reddish purple)

9. X-S Satin (intense reddish brown)

10. SHITAKI Glaze (a cool, deep brown glaze with blue undertone)

11. "O" Frost (a medium plum-pink with red and golden iridescence)

12. POLISHED UP Lustre (a medium golden taupe brown)

13. SPICE IT UP! Lustre (a medium brownish berry)

14. CHARISMATIC Lustre (a golden terracotta)

15. 3-D Frost (a peachy brown with plum shimmer)

16. JUBILEE Lustre (a nude pinkish beige)

17. FRESH MAROCCAN


----------



## tammytt (Dec 23, 2007)

I love the following colors, I have hispanic tan skin and my sister in law has more your skin tone and she uses the same colors they are HOT

Bee Luscious in

Classic Matte lipstick- Matte Ruby with super balm on top in Delicious

Micro Bubbles lipstick - Micro Red

High Impact Lipstick - Torch

LipTox Sheer - Starlit


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Dec 23, 2007)

Check out the three red lipstick in the Mac Mattene collection.


----------



## sephoras girl (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanx!


----------



## MARIAN (Jan 10, 2008)

beautiful color l/g fanplastico.


----------



## sephoras girl (Jan 11, 2008)

kinda hard to find...


----------



## sephoras girl (Mar 3, 2008)

Anyone find any lipsticks or glosses that might match what kate moss is wearing in that pic?


----------



## SmearedMascara (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm sorry, I dunno, any lipsticks that maybe similar to kate moss' (I would like to know to)

BLAH! I love red lipstick! Here's me in Debonaire ( I think, I forgot) from Black Opal. Love that lipstick!


----------



## sephoras girl (Mar 3, 2008)

You look great in that lipstick but I would like a lipstick that is darker.

Dang!

Nobody knows what lipstick is similiar to kate moss's


----------



## Beyonce Welch (Mar 3, 2008)

SmearedMascara,

You look gorgeous in that Red Lipstick. I wear Prestige Velvet, but I am a very light complected mixed ethnic lady Black/Irish/Spanish.


----------



## sephoras girl (Mar 3, 2008)

Its looks a little light to me..

But then my computer screen isn't the most accurate on depicting color....


----------



## Beyonce Welch (Mar 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *sephoras girl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Its looks a little light to me..But then my computer screen isn't the most accurate on depicting color....

*For myself I prefer a red that is a little darker.*


----------



## 4getmeNot (Mar 3, 2008)

you need a high pigmented lipstick. nyc is a cheap brand to experiement with. i like brick red for myself...i have a medium complexion..check out the site for all their colors.

i rec, nyc, nyx, milani, jordana, &amp; mac. basically, high pigmented lipsticks...revlon are known for theirs...


----------



## SmearedMascara (Mar 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Beyonce Welch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif SmearedMascara,You look gorgeous in that Red Lipstick. I wear Prestige Velvet, but I am a very light complected mixed ethnic lady Black/Irish/Spanish.

thank you.


----------



## sephoras girl (Mar 3, 2008)

Okay...


----------



## sephoras girl (May 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *LipglossQueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Great thread I'd love to find my perfect red! 
Rocksta I can't imagine most black women wearing beigy pink lip tones unless you mean ones with a lighter complexion, don't be fooled black women can pull of red.

Why not?


----------



## renbray (May 12, 2008)

MAC Diva! i got a ok result with that but i am lighter than J. Hudson. (but if it helps i get told i look like her all the time! lol) oh and Chanel's lipgloss in Hibiscus! i swear by that shade of red it's amazing!!!!!


----------



## sephoras girl (May 19, 2008)

I'm checking that out as we speak.


----------



## entyce08 (May 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *renbray* /img/forum/go_quote.gif MAC Diva! i got a ok result with that but i am lighter than J. Hudson. (but if it helps i get told i look like her all the time! lol) oh and Chanel's lipgloss in Hibiscus! i swear by that shade of red it's amazing!!!!! I'm Bi-racial cuban/black so i'm a yellow girl .....but i LOVE DIVA!!!!!! the best red ever! i think it's pretty flexiable and will work on different skin tones.


----------



## sephoras girl (May 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *renbray* /img/forum/go_quote.gif MAC Diva! i got a ok result with that but i am lighter than J. Hudson. (but if it helps i get told i look like her all the time! lol) oh and Chanel's lipgloss in Hibiscus! i swear by that shade of red it's amazing!!!!! Was it light or dark on you?


----------



## RaffyLou (Oct 4, 2011)

I just found a brand called Red Apple Lipstick and I really love their PLUM SEXY CRAZY color (bought it for the first time). If you're similar to Jennifer Hudson, then I bet this'll look great on you!! (You can return it for free if you don't like it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )  -- Happy Hunting!


----------



## Rocket (Oct 6, 2011)

Im Jill Scott's complexion and my favorite red lipsticks are NYX's Chaos (I LOVE THIS SOOOOO MUCH!!!!!), NYX's Plush Red lip pencil, Iman's Red, and Revlon's Really Red. Black Radiance has one but I've never tried it.


----------



## Rocket (Oct 6, 2011)

I forgot Milani's Bonfire and Kat von D's Painted Love (very bright, almost neon. if thats your thing). Covergirl's Queen collection lipsticks are truly great for African American skin. You might want to look into them.


----------

